

Research, no motion: How the BlackBerry CEOs lost an empire - swombat
http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/21/2789676/rim-blackberry-mike-lazaridis-jim-balsillie-lost-empire

======
acak
This article has been splashed on the front page the day RIM released their
only major update in months, PlayBook OS 2.0. This is a big day for RIM and to
push this as their #1 article, ahead of the article on the OS 2.0 update, is
like kicking RIM when it is down.

I've heard folks on The Verge complain that RIM grants interviews only to
outlets that cover them favorably (and so, not to The Verge). And now this. Is
this a way of getting back at them?

The Verge is really young as a website (albeit influential), I love it to
death and will continue to use it. But this sort of obvious bias makes me lose
respect for them.

~~~
nl
That's an unfair criticism.

It's not The Verge's job to work around RIM's release of software. The truth
is that the real story is that _no one cares about the playbook_ , and The
Verge's story does a good job outlining the history behind that.

